# Tamale Meatballs



## deelady (Jan 3, 2009)

*Tamale Meatballs*

1 pkg corn bread mix
2 eggs
1/2 cup milk
2 10 oz cans enchilada sauce
1/2 tsp salt
2 TBS diced onion
pepper to taste
1 1/2 lbs ground beef
1 tsp garlic powder
2 1/2 cups shredded jack cheese

Preheat oven to 400 degrees
Grease 8" square pan.
Blend corn bread mix, 1 egg and milk until well mixed. Pour into prepared pan. Bake 20 mins. Remove from oven, cool, and crumble. Reduceoven to 350 degrees. Combine cornbread, 1 egg, 1/2 cup enchilada sauce, salt, diced onion, pepper, ground beef, and garlic powder, mix well. Shape into 1" balls and place in 13x9 baking pan. Bake uncovered 35 mins. In a sauce panheat remaining enchilada sauce. Top cooked meatballs with sauce and sprinkle with cheese. Return to oven until cheese melts.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 22, 2009)

Those sound great. Thanks!


----------



## vyapti (Jan 22, 2009)

What a great idea.


----------



## Big Shot (Jan 24, 2009)

Just the NAME makes me drool!!!!  I need to go back and actually read the recipe now


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds great, but what size package of corn bread would you use ?  or is there only one size that is common ?


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 28, 2009)

This looks like a great appetizer - and made mostly with things you can keep on hand in case of unexpected guests!


----------



## deelady (Jan 28, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> Sounds great, but what size package of corn bread would you use ? or is there only one size that is common ?


 

I use the pre mixed packages found in the grocers that are in the pouches. But any instant corn bread mix is fine


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharonT (Mar 15, 2009)

Made these Tamale Meatballs last night - they were _much _enjoyed with a side dish of sautéed zucchini and yellow squash seasoned with Mrs. Dash's chipotle seasoning.   For the supper dish I made them a little bigger - about 1 1/2 inches.  They reheated in the microwave for an appie before Sunday dinner today.  I'm sure I'll make these again.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 15, 2009)

Look delicious & can't wait to try them.  Thanks!


----------



## smoothseas (Mar 15, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Look delicious & can't wait to try them. Thanks!


 
*num-num* yeah. me, too.


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 21, 2009)

Yummy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm thinking these will be nice on a bed of Spanish Rice with a side of refried beans & a green salad.


----------



## Constance (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not a big Mexican food eater, but that sounds delicious!


----------



## chilichip (Mar 22, 2009)

They are very good !! I made them last night with red rice and corn bread


----------

